# Welsh....gay....CRGW anyone??



## chellelauz (Jun 30, 2013)

Hey everyone, just a quick message to see if there are any other welsh gay mums/to be mums/trying to be mums! Or anyone thats currently undergoing treatment at CRGW Cardiff?  Be great to chat to people going through the same thing, or people that can offer advice etc We are starting treatment October/November, very excited and nervous too!!


----------



## Impatiens (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi there  
We ended up having treatment at CRGW, and honestly cannot speak highly enough of them there.
From the outset we were welcomed and felt cared for by all staff, everything was clearly explained at every step, and I would use them again without hesitation.

Almost feel envious that you are going there- now baby is nearly here (IUI worked first time and currently 38+3) we missed CRGW and all the lovely staff, especially Amanda, Theresa, and Jodie.....

Please ask us anything- would love to help if possible.

Good Luck for your wonderful journey together xxx


----------

